

Teach HN: Proposal - danvoell

What if there was a "Teach HN:" syntax for full tutorials about how to build products. As a beginner programmer, normally after I see a cool "Show HN:" I start scrounging around trying to figure out how they built it. I think it could be useful to the community to share and vote up tutorials which are good. It would also be valuable to be able to search only tutorials. Just a thought.
======
sergiotapia
I would very much like a user friendly Linux guide. "Linux DevOps for Devs" -
I find the man pages gaudy and completely unreadable, precisely because I'm
not that exposed to Linux.

We need something current, useful, free and community driven. A clear linear
path from "Linux Zero" to "Stallman Gentoo" (lol, just kidding).

I'd kill for a site like this.

~~~
danvoell
Agreed. Tutorials have been great for learning but generally there is no way
to know which ones are good and which ones actually still work without
spending a decent amount of time digging in. Like you said, is would also be
great, if tutorials could be built on top of each other to create a linear
path.

------
xcubic
This would be very interesting.

------
matt_
Love it.

